# Topics > Robotics > Industrial robots >  Grit-blasting robots, Sabre Autonomous Solutions Pty Ltd, Sydney, New South Wales, Australia

## Airicist

Manufacturer - Sabre Autonomous Solutions Pty Ltd

----------


## Airicist

SABRE - The worlds first autonomous grit-blasting robot 

Published on May 22, 2013




> The SABRE autonomous grit-blaster is a compact, lightweight robotic system. It is easy to operate via the Operator Control Unit -- and because it's autonomous, you can keep well away from the dangerous work area while the robot does it's job.

----------


## Airicist

SABRE fully autonomous robotic blast cleaning of production steel

Published on Jul 30, 2015




> The SABRE Autonomous Robotic grit-blaster first SCANS and 3d maps object's within reach, then autonomously PLANS the blasting motion. 
> Shown here the robot uses it's fully autonomous algorithm to blast clean a pressure cylinder.

----------


## Airicist

SABRE bridge blasting robots in the news

Published on Sep 6, 2015




> When the SABRE Autonomous Bridge Blasting Robot was put to task on the Sydney Harbour Bridge, the world's media reported. Here is a quick edit of what they had to say.

----------

